# Help please with withdrawal bleed and meds



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi ,

Can anyone tell me if what I am experiencing is normal or not.  I am due to have de ivf in 2 weeks and  was due to have a bleed before 19th October, I came on  on Sunday and I am still blreeding  now and have pains in my stomach.  I have started taking prognova today but I bit worried that I should have come off my bleed by now.  Is this normal?

Can anyone help with this?

Love Boakiexxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI
Were you on bcp?  I noticed both of my last pre treatment bleeds were longer... actually lighter but dwindled on and on.  I would just let your clinic know but should not be a problem.
bonnie


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Bonnie whats bcp, I was orginally on Femoston hrt but stopped that a week ago, had a bleed  still bleed and now I am on 2mg prognovaxxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

BCP is birth control pill


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HI Boakie, cant believe you are off in two weeks time to ceram!!!!  Yipppppeee, i know this has been a long wait for you, and you so deserve this.  I guess your best would be to email ruth and let her know and see what Dr B says, its good to keep them in the picture as well.  I am sure it is okay though.


----------

